# Devils Lake Walleye



## fishmann (Mar 14, 2003)

Just seeing if anyone out there has been taking advantage of the DNR's planting of walleye in Devils Lake in Lenawee Co. The lake is definitely starting to pay big dividends at sunset for ice fishing those ol eyes'. Lots of nice 1 1/2- 2 1/2 lb. fish coming on jiggin rapalas,(no minnows !! ). Anyone else out there know about this sleeper ???


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Great lake for walleyes, gills and crappie. I have a summer cottage on Round Lake, which can produce as much or more of the same species.

Now that they have the channel dredged between them, I will be spending more time on Devils this summer for the Eyes.

If you can get away from the cars and trucks spinning circles out on Devils, it will usually produce just at dusk. And I also use the Rapala Jigs...not minnows attached.

ith the late ice, I think Devils is going to be great for the opener at the end of April!!

Captain Jay


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

is there enough dredged to get a bass boat through the canal that connects devils and round? how is round for bass in the summer during the soft water? never fished either one myself, but will be this year for sure.


----------



## fishmann (Mar 14, 2003)

There's a canal between Round and Devils, but you can't get a boat through it. Round lk. is also private, there's no launch ramp, so you'll have to concentrate on Devils instead.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Just for a little updated information. Round lake is NOT private!! There is a public boat launch on the lake and it is owned by the MI DNR. It is listed in their book of boat ramps.

The problem is that there is NO parking available. Once you are off the boat ramp drive, you are on private property, and the owners WILL have you towed.

The channels between the lakes have been dredged in the fall, and should (so they say) be up and running this spring, but who really knows!! 

Even with it open, you wont be able to get a bass boat through. Probably just small row boats and such.

And for those that asked, the bass is great on Round lake, AND I host a local bass tourney out there every summer (5th year). I will post an invitation on this site just like I did last year. It's not very big, probably limited to 15 boats this year, but it is a good time. 500 - 800 in prizes, and a pig roast after weigh ins. If any one is interested in more info before the field get filled, E-mail me or send a PM and I'll get you the info ahead of time. And just so people know, before I get jumped on, I only host the tourney. I make NO money, and I actually spend a couple of hundred every year in supplies and food for the day. I do not fish the tourney, as I won it one year, and never heard the end of it!! It is just for fun, and we all have a good time!!

Good luck to all, and if you ever want to hook up and fish Round this summer, my boat always has room!!

Captain Jay


----------



## fishmann (Mar 14, 2003)

hello, fellow neighbor. Sounds like you and I are almost in the same boat out at our cabins. I'm over on Devils Lake, you probably pass by me every time you go to your place on Round Lake. I'm in the brown cabin right before you get to the wet land area. We'll have to hook up one of these days to talk some fish stories.... I always say, half the fun is the ride out to the cabin. I get off the freeway at Jackson/Dexter area and start taking the backroads, what a great way to unwind from all the city b.s. Well I've got your user name on hand, and we'll talk more soon. Take care Don T.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

I do hope you mean Jackson rd in Dexter. There is about 30 miles or so between Dexter and city of Jackson. If that channel is atleast 12-14" deep which I sure it is I can get my Skeeter through. I will have to keep a eye out for this tourney this spring, do you pull a permit for use if the DNR launch or do you go out of a private one?

P.S. Hey BT don't concern yourself with the soft water fishing cause you ain't got no boat anywho. Just try to get that shanty of yours under 100 db.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

it is pretty heavy, but it served the purpose for this season. besides, what do you expect when you get 2 hillbillies, a tarp and some plywood together? as far as the boat goes, well, we'll see how this "backseater" does this tourney season. wanna put $20 on our respective overall points at the end of the year? plus, having friends with "loaners" always helps the no boat problem. i buy the oil and pull the boat in trade for the "rent". it all works out in the end. cya ratt


----------

